# Used propress



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Looking at 320e used ridgid propress. Any thoughts?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

They are great for guys who can't solder.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

rwh said:


> They are great for guys who can't solder.




Well. We all know you need to be able to solder to make 3100 to spend on a press. LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Seen it in two houses, both times was by out of town companies. I don't like the way it looks, but I did a shower valve last week where it would be suicide soldering even with using an old heater combustion chamber cover. Think I ended up using about 6-8" of pex.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Looking at 320e used ridgid propress. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your going to use it. Buy it. Great for quick repairs when a torch is more a pain than it's worth.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

I bought the milwaukee 12v propress a few months back and I am loving it. It does 1/2 to 1-1/4. So far I've tried it on a couple reroutes, a few bathroom remodels, and several copper leaks. Definitely saves time on the job in certain applications. I had a leak in a ceiling of a large building where the valve didn't shut off 100%, didn't worry a bit. Cut into the line with my repair piece ready to go, quickly assembled and pressed- done. 

Probably my favorite so far though has been reroutes in attics. Being crammed in the very corner of an attic balanced on studs in the middle of summer with a torch running in your face can be brutal, the other day I took some 10' sticks, pressed a 90 on the ends, than dropped them over my risers in the corner. Crawl over, press 'em quick and crawl back. That house had blown-in insulation, so the quicker I got out the better


----------

